# 90-Two Functionality



## ZachC. (Apr 12, 2012)

Im looking to figure out how the 90-two shoots. Ive heard that its is very similar to the 92fs, the only difference is the accessory rail. if you had to chose one over the other which would it be? 92fs or 90-two? if you could give some reasons why, that would be very helpful


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, there's a couple of more differences, internal recoil buffer, grip replacement for smaller hands, dove tail front sight which can be replaced w/o being drilled to accomodate trijicons and a little more polymer here and there. I like the idea of an internal recoil buffer, but i don't think you can shoot out a 92 frame in your lifetime just because it didn't have the buffer. Generally the 90-two's are more dime but if one could be had for around the same price i may be opted to try out the 90-two, but all in all I don't think I'd buy one over the other. I do like the option of being able to run a steel guiderod and recoil springs from 9 to 20 pounds in the 92 as i believe your stuck with the self contained polymer recoil assembly from Beretta w/ the 90-two, but that ain't no biggie. BTW, I was unaware of your other post and noticed Shipwreck has chimed in and I would wholeheartedly recommend you soak up his knowledge and advice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is text I typed a few months ago on a thread in the Beretta section of Glocktalk:



> M9A1 - Railed frame with a 92FS slide (3 dot sights). The front of the frame (where the rail is at) looks like the Vertec model. But it has the standard 92FS grip. The magwell also has a slight bevel, and the rear and front backstraps have a light checkering on them. Available in 9mm only, and this gun is only made in the USA.
> 
> This gun comes with two specially PVD coated 15 round magazines (which are expensive when bought separately).
> 
> ...


----------

